# just in case anyone was curious



## frommrstomommy (Jun 2, 2013)

this is what i have going on when im out taking photos.. lol


----------



## flow (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL  Me too! Easier before they start running away!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2013)

That's the damn-all strangest gadget bag I've ever seen! :raisedbrow:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that a Nikon or a Canon?


----------



## flow (Jun 2, 2013)

BTW ... especially front-wearing ... if you cinch him up a little higher, to where you can easily kiss his head, your back will thank you


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 2, 2013)

flow said:


> BTW ... especially front-wearing ... if you cinch him up a little higher, to where you can easily kiss his head, your back will thank you



the ergo i have has been great for my back.. no troubles! i usually have him up higher, but I lower him when its nursing time


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2013)

I see mommy has been to the face-painting booth.  

Son and DIL had a "Baby Bjorn" but I never quite understood why they would sometimes carry the child in front.  Seems like it would kill the back.  The child wasn't nursing then either.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 2, 2013)

Designer said:


> I see mommy has been to the face-painting booth.
> 
> Son and DIL had a "Baby Bjorn" but I never quite understood why they would sometimes carry the child in front.  Seems like it would kill the back.  The child wasn't nursing then either.



never used a bjorn.. no idea but i have heard they are not very comfortable. they are terribly designed too.. not good for baby. they basically dangle from the crotch in those things!


----------



## cat984 (Jun 6, 2013)

it's funny


----------



## amolitor (Jun 6, 2013)

The ergo has a strap across the shoulders, and a strap tightly around/atop the hips, so the loads on the back are pretty minimal when you've got it on right.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 6, 2013)

As he gets older, you can carry him like that and he can hold extra lenses, help with OOF, diffuser, wipe the sweat from your brow.......


----------



## CherylL (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully in a few years he will carry your gear & hold the reflector.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 6, 2013)

I did just order him a T-shirt that says my mom shoots people.


----------



## manicmike (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah the ergo. It's a pain trying to shoot with a flailing 2 year old in one of those. I guess it's better than not getting to shoot because I'm chasing my kid around.


----------



## ktan7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cute kid! Must be hard to take pictures carrying him around


----------

